# skink at Dorrigo National Park - walking track



## Poyt448 (Dec 10, 2012)

hello everyone,

One more please. This mid sized skink was on the walking track at Dorrigo National Park. Sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 10, 2012)

Eulamprus murrayi

Murray's Rainforest Skink, extremely abundant at Dorrigo on many of the parks trails.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 15, 2012)

+1.
Apart from the colour pattern it has the typical stocky body and solid tail about the same length as the body.


----------

